# 70 GTO Steering Column Nuts



## sweet70gto (Sep 29, 2011)

Hello All, 
Okay, I have removed my dash to work on it and to replace wiring. However when I did so, I obviously removed the nuts that hold the steering column to the support brace bracket. I currently have the steering wheel being held up with a jack stand so, for some reason I didn't screw the nuts back in to hold the column in place. Can't remember why as I usually would have done so. Now I can't find the nuts. Anybody know why I would have not replaced them or barring that, What size/threading these nuts are (or who sells replacements) so I can replace them? 

Thanks,
Eric


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

You should be able to get those nuts at any auto parts store, not sure the exact size but shouldn't be hard to figure out.


----------

